# Creationists Hit ‘Intolerant Liberals’ with billboard



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Creationists Hit ?Intolerant Liberals? With Pointed New Year?s Eve Billboard Message in Times Square | Video | TheBlaze.com

Creationists are taking their message to Times Square tonight, where Ken Ham and his group Answers in Genesis will display a 16-second digital billboard aimed at "intolerant liberals."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I really gotta shake my head at this one. Does EVERYTHING in this country have to be politicized these days? Can't people just go have fun without being smacked over the head with someones message! 

"Intended to address perceived assaults and threats to religious freedom and freedom of speech" really? I haven't seen any churches be shut down or anyone jailed for preaching a sermon lately. I've got news for that guy, there are plenty of people who aren't Liberals that don't believe in God or attend an organized religion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You haven't been looking for it. I have been. There have been many such attempts at silencing Christians in this nation. The humorous part is that the Left has been the champions of tolerance and freedom of "speech" for decades, but only until they get the upper hand and can silence any opposition to their message.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Having said that, I don't think I would have a billboard stating, "*To all our intolerant liberal friends*: Thank God for Freedom" as it only distracts from the message. Poor strategy, at best.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You haven't been looking for it. I have been. There have been many such attempts at silencing Christians in this nation. The humorous part is that the Left has been the champions of tolerance and freedom of "speech" for decades, but only until they get the upper hand and can silence any opposition to their message.


Maybe when you look for something too hard you start to see things that aren't really there?

I agree with you though about now that the left has the upper hand they aren't so tolerant of others views. Also agree very poor strategy with the message he chose. I thought the exact same thing when I read it, totally distracts from his message.

I also believe he has every right to do what he is doing and I'm glad he has that right. I just think when you politicize things at the wrong time it turns people off to your message, whatever that might be. I'd like to see this country (Liberals and Conservatives and everything in between) to be able to celebrate something without everyone turning it into a circus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe when you look for something too hard you start to see things that aren't really there?
> 
> I agree with you though about now that the left has the upper hand they aren't so tolerant of others views. Also agree very poor strategy with the message he chose. I thought the exact same thing when I read it, totally distracts from his message.
> 
> I also believe he has every right to do what he is doing and I'm glad he has that right. I just think when you politicize things at the wrong time it turns people off to your message, whatever that might be. I'd like to see this country (Liberals and Conservatives and everything in between) to be able to celebrate something without everyone turning it into a circus.


OK, I will play that game, too. If you prefer to ignore something, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is an example of how any thought outside of what is being forced upon us is suppressed, silenced, banished and punished.

Odd thing is that it occurred at a Catholic college....

Catholic university Marquette suspends professor over anti-gay marriage controversy | Fox News


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL you dont win in the long run by beating people up. You do it with psychological warfare and the first step is attacking the validity of their position. Then you begin by slowly making it harder to do/be the thing you disagree with while making it easier to be/do what you want them to do. This is exactly the way the koran teaches conversion this is how you train dogs or people.
Its as simple as calling someone stupid every time they walk into a church eventually they will stop going because your a douche bag and they dont want to deal with you. UNTIL someone like me comes along and gets in your face and makes you feel dumb because I dont particularly care how my message is received so long as other people can see me fighting for what I believe it will effect the end I desire I applaud them for taking it as far as they.

Stand for something or lie down for everything.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Here is an example of how any thought outside of what is being forced upon us is suppressed, silenced, banished and punished.
> 
> Odd thing is that it occurred at a Catholic college....
> 
> Catholic university Marquette suspends professor over anti-gay marriage controversy | Fox News


Odd yes, but that is a private institution and they have the right to make that rule if they want. I don't see how a private school making an, however odd, rule about gay marriage is cramming anything down anyone's throat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Odd yes, but that is a private institution and they have the right to make that rule if they want. I don't see how a private school making an, however odd, rule about gay marriage is cramming anything down anyone's throat.


And...that has what to do with the point? The professor is making not a point about homosexual marriage so much as discussion and gets silenced.

Lovely, tolerant liberals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And if that be the line, the billboard is private, therefore perfectly acceptable. I love it!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I think he was suspended because of his blog. There's a lotta case law to support it. If he ever spoke on behalf of the university, or as a representative. It'll be an admin issue, nothing related to the marriage issue.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> And...that has what to do with the point? The professor is making not a point about homosexual marriage so much as discussion and gets silenced.
> 
> Lovely, tolerant liberals.


The point is, when you have a private institution you get to make the rules about what is discussed. What are you not understanding about private? If you own a business you can legal prohibit your employees from wearing a T-shirt that supports gay marriage or anything for that matter. Just because someones private owned business decides a topic is off the table doesn't mean something is being crammed down our throats.

And to your other point about the billboard being private, maybe you didn't read my other response to you. I stated he has every right to put up that billboard and I am happy he has that right. My question was why can't people just go enjoy themselves without turning everything political.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Look around and see how Christianity is being demonized. Yes, I get the pun.

But, is this private, or is this governmental?

Billy Graham Evangelistic Association: Obama?s IRS Was ?Targeting and Attempting to Intimidate Us? | John Hawkins' Right Wing News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The military isn't even a safe place for the military...

Military Training Document: Anti-Christian SPLC a Trusted Source to Define 'Extremism' - Breitbart


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Look around and see how Christianity is being demonized. Yes, I get the pun.
> 
> But, is this private, or is this governmental?
> 
> Billy Graham Evangelistic Association: Obama?s IRS Was ?Targeting and Attempting to Intimidate Us? | John Hawkins' Right Wing News


Look, I'm not saying it doesn't or hasn't happened. The tea party was also targeted and other groups have been too. I'm just saying it's not like church doors are being kicked down and anyone worshipping is being arrested. Obama's admin has taken aim at a lot of different groups. I think we can agree it needs to be stopped no matter what group is being targeted.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Here is an example of how any thought outside of what is being forced upon us is suppressed, silenced, banished and punished.
> 
> Odd thing is that it occurred at a Catholic college....
> 
> Catholic university Marquette suspends professor over anti-gay marriage controversy | Fox News


Marquette a liberal school? An anti-abortion, anti-divorce, anti-contraceptive institution is the definition of liberalism?

OK, I guess I didn't realize that the Catholic church was such a hotbed of flaming liberals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is the school that capped the career of a tenured professor who only questioned the notion of freedom of _debate_. If they can't compete in the arena of debate, they simply suspend. Cowards!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> The military isn't even a safe place for the military...
> 
> Military Training Document: Anti-Christian SPLC a Trusted Source to Define 'Extremism' - Breitbart


If the Southern Poverty Law Center has determined that the American Family Association is a domestic hate group, then you can take that to the bank. SPLC does some really great work, and they ARE the foremost source on hate groups and extremists in the country. Their magazine Intelligence Report is one of the most fascinating periodicals out there. I'd trust SPLC over Fox any day of the week.

Hey, checkout the hate-map, see how many fun groups live in your neighborhood:
Hate Map | Southern Poverty Law Center


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> If the Southern Poverty Law Center has determined that the American Family Association is a domestic hate group, then you can take that to the bank. SPLC does some really great work, and they ARE the foremost source on hate groups and extremists in the country. Their magazine Intelligence Report is one of the most fascinating periodicals out there. I'd trust SPLC over Fox any day of the week.
> 
> Hey, checkout the hate-map, see how many fun groups live in your neighborhood:
> Hate Map | Southern Poverty Law Center


I am so sorry. If the SPLC says something, it must be true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Look, I'm not saying it doesn't or hasn't happened. The tea party was also targeted and other groups have been too. I'm just saying it's not like church doors are being kicked down and anyone worshipping is being arrested. Obama's admin has taken aim at a lot of different groups. I think we can agree it needs to be stopped no matter what group is being targeted.


So, all is well until church doors are kicked in? We have to see Christians being dragged in the American streets as in places around the world before we can speak out in this country?

As you know, it will be too late by then.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, all is well until church doors are kicked in? We have to see Christians being dragged in the American streets as in places around the world before we can speak out in this country?
> 
> As you know, it will be too late by then.


Do you really have to take everything to the extreme? Christians have been persecuted for thousands of years and probably will be for thousands more. Is that right, no. But every time we (non-religious and not liberal) hear Christians scream over every little thing being done to them we get sick of hearing the message. Maybe pick your battles and the large world of non christians won't get so turned off to your cause.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Do you really have to take everything to the extreme? Christians have been persecuted for thousands of years and probably will be for thousands more. Is that right, no. But every time we (non-religious and not liberal) hear Christians scream over every little thing being done to them we get sick of hearing the message. Maybe pick your battles and the large world of non christians won't get so turned off to your cause.


Do I have to take it to the extreme? Crazy question to ask, considering where this nation is at this nation is at the moment. Then again, should I expect any different?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

SON OF B***** the American College of Pediatricians is a hateful bunch of SOBs glad the SPLC caught them and really brought their selfless care for children to the front. I mean you know Peds docs make less money that other docs because they usually take so many cases for free they cant keep up with other fields in earnings. Such mean and hateful people.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Do I have to take it to the extreme? Crazy question to ask, considering where this nation is at this nation is at the moment. Then again, should I expect any different?


Ok. Go with that.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just for the atheists out there LOL We creationists all :bow: before your "Science" while your very own scientists :arrow: your theory's down.

Eric Metaxas: How science now supports the existence of God

You may even now not believe it's "our" God but something created everything none the less.
We of course now Him personally - laugh all you want


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Just for the atheists out there LOL We creationists all :bow: before your "Science" while your very own scientists :arrow: your theory's down.
> 
> Eric Metaxas: How science now supports the existence of God
> 
> ...


So this guy said there is a god? So what? I can say there is a unicorn that created the heaven and earth and it means nothing. Until he can show proof he has proved nothing.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> So this guy said there is a god? So what? I can say there is a unicorn that created the heaven and earth and it means nothing. Until he can show proof he has proved nothing.


I assume you must be said Atheist Think about your statement above :lol: Until you can prove the opposite you have proved less. But enough contending. Each to there own and if you are happy believing in nothing I am happy in believing in a God who is everything.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> So, all is well until church doors are kicked in? We have to see Christians being dragged in the American streets as in places around the world before we can speak out in this country?
> 
> As you know, it will be too late by then.


Is there ANY evidence this is happening or is about to happen? None whatever.

Red herring argument.

Let me re-ask your question:

"So, all is well until catholic universities doors are kicked in? We have to see professors being dragged in the American streets as in places around the world before we can speak out in this country?"

Same question, makes just as much sense. Substitute in Muslim, Mormon, Liberal, Conservative, Libertarian, Democrat, Republican, Jewish, Italian, Hispanic, any group you like.

There is no evidence that ANY of those groups or people are getting their doors kicked in. There's no evidence ANY of these groups or people are about to get dragged into the streets in America... as far as the rest of the world goes, that's not our dance. That's their thing. We don't own the world, and we don't control it.

I respect what you are trying to say, but this is a bogus line of argument here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> I assume you must be said Atheist Think about your statement above :lol: Until you can prove the opposite you have proved less. But enough contending. Each to there own and if you are happy believing in nothing I am happy in believing in a God who is everything.


I agree, to each their own. I have nothing against religious people or their beliefs. For the record I am not an atheist. I guess if a category is needed I could be put into the agnostic category. Once someone can show me some proof I'll be happy to jump on board. Until then the Bible is just a book of stories some guys wrote long ago.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I agree, to each their own. I have nothing against religious people or their beliefs. For the record I am not an atheist. I guess if a category is needed I could be put into the agnostic category. Once someone can show me some proof I'll be happy to jump on board. Until then the Bible is just a book of stories some guys wrote long ago.


I think you are wanting evidence (Not Proof)...

what would you accept... ?
- 20 fulfilled prophecies written long before they happened
- A person audience with God
- seeing a miracle happen in person

what would it take to have you believe there is a God


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would say it would have to be proof. So a personal audience with God would do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I would say it would have to be proof. So a personal audience with God would do.


Don't worry; you'll get that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you think your Christian beliefs are protected in this nation that was created to protect Christian beliefs? Nope.

3 Reasons Washington State Shouldn?t Come After Barronelle Stutzman?s Personal Assets « Alliance Defending Freedom Blog

This woman stood her Christian ground, and finds herself squaring off against militant homosexuals and their state backers.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Do you think your Christian beliefs are protected in this nation that was created to protect Christian beliefs? Nope.


Sorry Denton, but what part of this country was created to protect specifically Christian beliefs? It was created to protect all beliefs, and all shapes and sizes of faith. The founders had roots in Christianity, but they did not build America on the idea of creating a purely Christian nation. They were smart enough to see that wouldn't work, just as the monarchy they were fighting didn't work. This country was founded by Christians, yes. It wasn't founded for Christians. They're just one of many that are welcome here.

Futhermore, your example isn't a good one. It will be bandied by people who want to prove there is some kind of abnormal "war on Christianity" (more so than there ever has been since the beginning of time, and I truly mean no offense to you here), but that's misleading at best. When it all boils down it's the exact same legal ground as providing a ramp for wheel chair bound patrons, and with any luck based on the demonstration that neither party was permanently affected, the whole thing will be thrown out of court. Mr. Ingersoll isn't a general in a war. He's a pathetic waste of skin who saw an opportunity to make some cash at another persons expense. He's pond scum, and so is his partner, but it isn't a holy war.


----------

